# Some Questions if anyone can help me (RE Camposol)



## nearly (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi,
I just have a few questions i wanted peoples views on to get an understanding of the processes over in Spain.


1. If when i move over to Spain, i wanted to buy a car, does the UK license still allow me to drive or do i have to get a Spanish license.

2. I hear Camposol Sectors C & D have / had issues regarding subsidence, i know you shouldnt belive everything you hear, so would like peoples views on the current status of it.
I see a lot of properties for sale in those sectors more than any others. Is that because people just want to get out of those locations or move away for good ?

3. What Internet services can installed within the Camposol Villas, something fast like the speeds in the UK i.e. 50mbps or up.

4. I know its easier said than done, but based on a couple living together full time, how much on average per month does the bills costs i.e. Electric / Water... Dont know if Gas is used ?

5. To join the Dentist / Opticians and Doctors, what is required

6. Did i heard correctly that there is a Costa Coffee in Camposol ?

7. Is there any places where English can go and learn Spanish whether charged or for free ?

8. Whats the normal process from start to finish for moving into Camposol.
I.e. View and buy the property via Soliciors and Etsate Agents. But if that was all done without too much issue, what happens with the services like electric and water. Is that done at the same time or do you get in and have to resolve that once your in there ?

9. Am i right in saying that there is a new airport being built ? If so, is it much closer the Camposol than the current Murcia Airport ?


Sorry for all the questions. I just value the thoughts of memebers on here and feel i will get honest but supportive answers rather than ask a question every few days.


Thank You everyone
Neil


----------



## nearly (Jul 28, 2015)

*Internet - Camposol*

Hi,
Can anyone tell me what Internet options we have if we move to Camposol near Mazarron.

What kind of speeds are available in the area


----------



## colrose777 (May 6, 2013)

nearly said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone tell me what Internet options we have if we move to Camposol near Mazarron.
> 
> What kind of speeds are available in the area


Hi, we use local provider Compusurf, decent speeds, sufficient for streaming, reliable network, comes through a small receiver on the roof and they provide different speeds for differing costs. They also provide a UK VPN so that UK television, banking etc. are not blocked and we also have their landline telephone which is very cheap and gives lots of free calls to anywhere in Europe (UK included). 

Regards, 

Colin.


----------



## nearly (Jul 28, 2015)

colrose777 said:


> Hi, we use local provider Compusurf, decent speeds, sufficient for streaming, reliable network, comes through a small receiver on the roof and they provide different speeds for differing costs. They also provide a UK VPN so that UK television, banking etc. are not blocked and we also have their landline telephone which is very cheap and gives lots of free calls to anywhere in Europe (UK included).
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Colin.


Thanks Colin, that really helps. So as a resident at Camposol. Do you have any tips for me, as i may be moving there soon.
Do you know roughly how much it costs for all of what youve mentioned per month.

Thanks
Neil


----------



## nearly (Jul 28, 2015)

*Camposol*

Hi,
Anyone living at Camposol ?

How has peoples moves been to there.
From Start to Finish.

Any tips for someone who is possibly moving there soon


Thanks
Neil


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nearly said:


> Hi,
> Anyone living at Camposol ?
> 
> How has peoples moves been to there.
> ...


Scroll down and at the end of the page you'll see some threads. Most people who've moved there seem to be happy with it.


----------



## colrose777 (May 6, 2013)

nearly said:


> Hi,
> I just have a few questions i wanted peoples views on to get an understanding of the processes over in Spain.
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Neil

Will try to answer a few of your questions,

1. Just keep your UK licence, it is fine anywhere in the EU. (Others may suggest you change it but it is absolutely not necessary).
2. Yes, some properties on C and D have serious problems. It is restricted to a couple of small areas, affects up to 8% of the properties on Camposol, and a visit to the area will soon show you where they are. Most of the urbanisation is fine, I chose to buy on A, but properties on A sell fairly quickly and at a slightly higher price. There are lots of good properties on C and D and as these are the biggest areas (D is nearly as big as the whole of the rest of Camposol) there will always be more for sale there.
3. Not that quick, this is Spain, but still good enough.
4. In my experience, overall about two thirds of our UK costs, but also no Council Tax, just IBI which is around 200 euros per year (yes that was right, 200 !)
5. Money !
6. Yes, kinda ! It's called that and is just one of a number of coffee/cafe places, Camposol is certainly not short of facilities, but the best place for a coffee in my opinion is still at the Port.
7. Plenty, just ask around.
8. Fairly standard stuff, make sure you have a good independent solicitor, not necessarily one that the agent recommends. (Costa Calida Property Services have an office on Sector A commercial and come with my recmmendation).
9. The new airport at Corvera is built and maybe it will open later this year or maybe next year or maybe 2017, this is Spain. It is closer, perhaps 25 minutes rather than 45 from Murcia or an hour from Alicante.

Regards,

Colin.


----------



## colrose777 (May 6, 2013)

nearly said:


> Thanks Colin, that really helps. So as a resident at Camposol. Do you have any tips for me, as i may be moving there soon.
> Do you know roughly how much it costs for all of what youve mentioned per month.
> 
> Thanks
> Neil


Hi Neil

Just short of 40 Euros per month for the internet, VPN and phone line,

Cheers,

Colin.


----------



## nearly (Jul 28, 2015)

colrose777 said:


> nearly said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Thanks Colin,
Thank you so so much for replying to ask the questions. I regretted sending it after I pressed the button. Thinking it was to much to ask. But so thankful of your reply. Helps a lot. Am visiting the place in October for a few days to look around and see the area. Will look at your recommendation on sector A

Neil


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Don't forget to look at sector B! Just as good as sector A!
Very hard to work out how much a couple would use as it depends on their lifestyle, how many showers you have a day, whether you have a pool, what kind of heating you have etc.
Electricity is expensive.
Gas is the bottled variety.
Don't believe all the horror stories about Camposol.
For accurate information go to the Camposol Residents Association site, or Murcia Today.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nearly said:


> Hi,
> I just have a few questions i wanted peoples views on to get an understanding of the processes over in Spain.
> 
> 
> ...





colrose777 said:


> Hi Neil
> 
> Will try to answer a few of your questions,
> 
> 1. Just keep your UK licence, it is fine anywhere in the EU. (Others may suggest you change it but it is absolutely not necessary).


It depends if you have an old style or new style licence

_This legislation affects those British nationals resident in Spain who hold an old-style UK licence which doesn’t have the 10-year validity period and who have been resident in Spain for 2 years. In Spain, once the licence-holder has resided for two years, they are obliged to renew it or exchange it for a Spanish driving licence. _

https://www.gov.uk/living-in-spain#driving-licences-and-vehicles


----------

